# Legendary Auto Interiors 25% off sale !!!!!!!



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I just found out about this sale. This is great for anyone needing top quality interior.

Legendary Auto Interiors


----------



## lail1985 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting a link for our holiday sale. We appreciate you recommending us. 
Eric @ Legendary Auto Interiors, Ltd.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

lail1985 said:


> Thanks for posting a link for our holiday sale. We appreciate you recommending us.
> Eric @ Legendary Auto Interiors, Ltd.


Glad to pass it along, Eric.
It would also be my pleasure to promote your interiors on the local show and cruise scene here in the Twin Cities. I have 3 cars in need of door panels, seat covers, headliners and carpet....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I called them when it was time to do the `65, but they wanted like 6 weeks to complete a full set, they didn't have any in stock ready to ship.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, you need to plan for lead time but quality, like fine wine, takes time........


----------



## lail1985 (Feb 19, 2008)

We are currently running 2-3 weeks on our seat covers and 3-4 weeks on our door panels however, you can get a great savings on them while we are running this holiday sale! Not to mention as always, our Limited Lifetime Warranty for as long as you own your car. 
Eric @ Legendary Auto Interiors, Ltd.


----------



## lail1985 (Feb 19, 2008)

Just a quick reminder to everyone that our Legendary Holiday Sale ends this week. Thanks. Eric


----------

